# Dave has gone missing :cryin:



## nanamoo

hi everybody, i just wanted to let you all know that 5 months and 4 days since Dave went missing, he has been found!!! and will soon be back home with his mummy who has missed him loads and cant wait to give him a huge big squish!!

    :thumbup:


hi, all, my cat dave has gone missing, he is ginger n white and was last seen about 9pm tuesday night in the kedleston rd/west end area of derby

he usually doesnt go far from the house, he has been neutered and is chipped,he is a mummy's boy and loves his cuddles and never goes far from his food bowl

if anybody has seen him please contact me, we miss him so much and our other furbabies are missing him loads

thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo

Hope he turns up safe & sound soon xxx


----------



## shamykebab

Hi,

I know it's worrying but sometimes cats do this. Mine never wander far but once or twice they have been known to stay out for almost 24hours - it drives me frantic.

If you are really worried, put some posters up in your neighbourhood with his photo, info about any distinguishing marks on him, whether or not he has a collar (tag and colour), and your contact number.

Leave some food for him outside, and a blanket/bedding that smells of home. You could also empty out the contents of your hoover bag into your garden to help him find his way back.

Speak to neighbours and people in the surrounding area - ask them if they've seen him, and to check their garages and outhouses (e.g. sheds, greenhouses etc) - cats are notorious for getting trapped in these sort of places.

Lastly, are you definitely sure he hasn't come inside and is taking a long kip somewhere? We once thought we'd lost one of ours...it turns out he'd got shut into the attic for almost two days!

Hope you find him safe, and soon. Good luck!


----------



## nanamoo

thanks for the replies

yep im sure he isnt inside taking a long nap, we have searched the house high and low

i have asked around and put some flyers out and have been round looking for him with the kitty biccy tub and calling him


----------



## Purrrrfect

Hi Hunni,

Send me some pics and i;ll add him to my main site.
And please stop by my group on facebook and add him.
I will cross post to other rescue forums for you.
I really do hope you find him. I know he was a rascal as a kitten
but also quite tough so he should be able to look after himself
until he gets home. Thinking of you. Hugz Shelly. xx

Pets Lost, Found & Stolen UK | Facebook


----------



## nanamoo

thanks shelly


----------



## nanamoo

still no sign of dave


----------



## girlyhouse

Hopefully he is away jusy having his own wee adventure.Im praying he is back with you really soon .xxx


----------



## nanamoo

still no sign of dave  i just hope that some nice old lady has taken him in and is looking after him well, the other option would break my heart


----------



## tyrole

nanamoo said:


> still no sign of dave  i just hope that some nice old lady has taken him in and is looking after him well, the other option would break my heart


I'm so sorry


----------



## shamykebab

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Hopefully he's safe, warm and well-fed somewhere out there.


----------



## nanamoo

Dave has been found!!! just waiting on transport so i can go pick him up from the cats protection centre :thumbup:    

they have said that he is in very good health, so looks like some 1 has been feeding him, and is still his lovey dovey self


----------



## noushka05

thats excellent news you must be overjoyed:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanamoo

i am, i have missed him soooooooooooo much!


----------



## suewhite

nanamoo said:


> Dave has been found!!! just waiting on transport so i can go pick him up from the cats protection centre :thumbup:
> 
> they have said that he is in very good health, so looks like some 1 has been feeding him, and is still his lovey dovey self


So glad you"ve found him,no more roaming Dave:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nanamoo

once he gets home he will not be allowed out again!! so more dirty stop out dave, only cuddly house dave lol


----------



## shamykebab

That's brilliant!! Thrilled for you both! :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074

Fantastic news!!:thumbup:


----------



## jill3

That's fantastic news. You must be so Happy


----------

